# Stripped crank bolt removal.. please help



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

Long, stupid story short, the head of the allen bolt was stripped when I was trying to remove the drive side the other day. Apparently it was torqued past spec and now I have a stripped bolt which my allen set will not grip.

I've ran a couple searches around the threads, but haven't come up with anything worthwhile concerning this particular situation. The crank does not need to be removed, so would it be safe to say that perhaps it will wiggle itself loose if I just ride it for long enough? Or is the fact that it is probably torqued past spec anyways pretty much eliminate that possibility?

Please help me out.. I can't be the first person that's done this :madman:


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

coupla things to try.
1- use a slightly larger hex (mayb SAE instead of metric), pound it in and remove that way. (or you could also epoxy an allen wrench in there, let set for 24 hrs and remove).

2. cut a slot in the allen head w/ a dremel type tool & cutting wheel and use a large screwdriver bit to remove.

also, be sure to use grease or anti seize on the new bolt!


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

logbiter said:


> coupla things to try.
> 1- use a slightly larger hex (mayb SAE instead of metric), pound it in and remove that way. (or you could also epoxy an allen wrench in there, let set for 24 hrs and remove).
> 
> 2. cut a slot in the allen head w/ a dremel type tool & cutting wheel and use a large screwdriver bit to remove.
> ...


I'll give those a try, thank you very much.

Any comments on the "riding around until it loosens itself" theory?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"Any comments on the "riding around until it loosens itself" theory?"

Take care. You may end up damaging the cranks or spindle, or even yourself. I had a similar problem with a couple of caliper bolts. I ended up going to a car tyre/exhaust shop where they used a crafty tool for removing rounded bolts, a problem they see several times a week.
Peace,
Steve


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*Try Bolt extractor or Bolt gripper*

Use bolt extractor. You drill a hole in the bolt approriate size and use the extractor to remove. You can search the forums for it. but here is the picture of it and link. Ace hardware or Sears have it too
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200306061_200306061
If you can grip the outside round area of the bolt you can try "bolt gripper"
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200263424_200263424


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow thanks a bunch grevorg, I'll definitely look into that.. looks like something that might work


----------



## jeezer (May 24, 2008)

I know this topic is old but Gevorg just saved me some money.. so i wanted to bump it up. the screw extractor tip works well.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

okay. I have a purely custom headset cap. And I have no idea why I replaced my old cracked one but I did with ANOTHER purely custom cap and when I was tighting it, it stripped. I'd like to add it stripped fairly easy. And failing to loosen it, now a circle remains where the pentagon was. I don't know if the bolt extractor will work with such soft metal???


----------



## jeezer (May 24, 2008)

what do you have to loose? id give it a shot.


----------

